# Bobcat a300 turf tires ground pressure psi?



## GarethVW (Jul 14, 2013)

I have thought about the all wheel steer bobcat a300 before and even with the all wheel steering and turf tires it is still a 9000 lbs machine before you even pick up a log! I was wondering who all uses them, how are they with the turf tires? Is there an acceptable ground psi that is the standard for lawns? Most of the lawns I am on are not high end manicured turf. But I still want to 
Leave a good "impression"


----------



## TonyG (Jul 15, 2013)

Turf tire would be the best option on a A300 for lawns. We use one for tree work/stump grinding and it works very well.
Keep in mind, even with the all wheel steer, turn gradually. We use a backpack blower to fluff the turf when we're finished. Also, try to stay away from wet turf when ever possible, the topsoil loves to compress.


----------



## GarethVW (Jul 15, 2013)

What kind of stump grinder do you use with it? Do you have anything smaller you use? Do you wish you had anything smaller?


----------



## TonyG (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a Bobcat SGX-60 with Greenteeth. Stumping represents a small part of our business(3K), if it were larger, I would look into a self propelled unit. As for jobs I can't get too, I call a friend who has a two wheel walk behind.


----------



## old_soul (Jul 16, 2013)

Heavy machine, you will leave ruts tracking in and out of topsoil / lawns

My 773 is much lighter and still leaves ruts.........even with the tracks on


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 17, 2013)

Turf tires give you no traction in mud. You just spin. 

The A300 is heavy and will rut.



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatheadon1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Iv had quite different results then what others are posting. My machine 09 a300 has Super Float Tires meaning stock lug style tread on a 16.5 wide tire 

 the tire to the left. And i can drive on any lawn that is solid to walk on and not leave any ruts here is the only pic i currently have 

 but it clearly shows the grass matted as if a law mower has driven over it not a 10,000 
lbs machine. iv had a customer see me unloading my machine and lose her mind "its a Jersey thing" saying we are not gonna destory her lawn with a bobcat. We then explained to her that the machine has all wheel steering that is designed to leave little or no turf disturbance an will not hurt her lawn but if it did we are responsible to fix it. She agreed to let us go ahead and used the machine and to her suprise the lawn looked just as good when we left as when we started. i have even had it start to rain mid way threw a job and still leave minimal turf disturbance. The keys to this is only steering when in motion and not going over the same spot when the grass was wet. i have ran bobcats t300 s300 and now own the a300 and its unreal the difference the steering and wide tires makes, its great for final grading as there is no skid when steering to mess up the grade, also i find its better in mud because with the tracks or skid steer you can only steer buy cuttting power to one side where with the all wheel steer you can steer at full power to all wheels.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Jul 31, 2013)

here is another pic of a yard that i ran in and out of about a 100 times running wood cut back in sandy the customer forgot to turn the sprinklers off so the first 15 trips were with the sprinklers an the grass dried out threw out the rest of the day.


----------



## GarethVW (Jul 31, 2013)

Now that is what I am talking about! I like the pics! Is there anyone else that uses an a300 and has first hand experience? I saw a 7000lb articulated loader with turf tires do very little damage to a lawn that was not really all that hard. So I am thinking that the high flotation tires might be the ticket and that they make a bigger difference than one would think.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a A300 but would rather use the Toolcat with turf tires. Both are all wheel steering. The toolcat is about half the weight and will lift 2000 lbs with load of wood in the bed. I can travel over some VERY soggy ground with out trouble with turf tires where the A300 would rut. Plus the ground speed is much faster on toolcat 18 mph. Much smoother ride with a suspension. With front lift I can lift the log then get out of cab and cut up the log while held off the ground. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------

